# Everglades report, 9-19 March 2012



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Nice report! As always thank you for sharing. Also good to see Jan and Declan on the water!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to Capt. Bob. My son had a great time and looking forward to another trip soon.

On a personal note, I have had the privilege to fish with many talented and wonderful guides. Each a pro in their own right. I have to say though there is something special with Capt. Bob Lemay. As a professional I have met very few whom in my opinion can match the general knowledge and experience in the backcountry as Capt. Bob. However more important to me is the patients he has with young anglers. 

This is the third time I have had the privilege to fish with my son while under the learned tutelage-ship of Capt. Bob. His keen eye and patient mannerisms have help to sharpen my sons angling skills. Every fishing trip is a successful trip as quality time with my son will always trump everything else.

Thank you Capt. Bob Lemay!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Another awesome TR. Hope to fish with you some day Cap!


----------

